# Some pictures... Spring maybe?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*cries* My garden is somewhere under that snow towards the power pole... And the house should give some reference to the height of the drift...












Another horses and brown puddles of death picture -


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yuck!! That snow and mud combo look horrible!!! Hopefully it starts to melt for you!!! We dont have the snow right now, but with the constant rain, and then the back and fourth between nice weather and cold weather...there is still a good amount of mud at the barn  Cant wait for it to be consistently nice!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you have more snow than us, and we have plenty:shock:

My son in the UK was proudly telling me at the weekend that he has been doing some planting in his garden, good for you, my flaming garden has been used as a snow park, so I think it will be June before I see it:twisted:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Rofl your son must be on the same brainwaves as my family... My aunt has been texting me pictures of all the green and the outside temp as her car reads it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've seen grass the past few days, ND! _GRASS_. I could dance. But really..it's just the nasty dead yellow flat grass. But nonetheless! Abby's entire pen was the soupy, hay, poo, snow mess. Ick ick ick. Her regular paddock is still under at least 5' of snow. I did see the top of the fence at one corner though!

But with the way this winter has been, I wouldn't be surprised if we got a blizzard in July. :evil:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can see the dead flat grass in the front yard. I just want the snow gone!

Poseidon you should haul out this way! We can go ride out to the river... If the snow ever melts that is.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I will hauling Abby's large self to Garrison probably on May 23rd. Maybe I can convince my mum to stop nearby and let Abby stretch her legs (I hate driving that truck. It's an older Ford and a manual. I can drive a manual, but that one takes me a while to get used to. And it has to be driven from Minot to get the trailer and Abby anyway.)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Depending on which way you go that it is totally a possibility! lol You'll have to pm me when it gets closer.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wooo! Adventureee! I always go through Bismarck, then up to Minot, so you'd be on the way, if I remember correctly..?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sadly no. I'm North of Jamestown on 281. So a little out of your way.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not entirely out of my way. I go through Jamestown. Actually, usually stop there to put oil in my car. It has a massive compression problem so it fries through oil like nobody's business.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol it's like 20 miles one way out of your way.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Curses!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I could always come down to jamestown and we can do lunch or something.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

PS - I hope that snow melts slowly. I went up to the barn and saw what had happened in the past few days. 

This..is a field. It was across the road from the barn. :shock:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Betting my husband will be out there for flood duty...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Wowsers, not often you guys down in North Dakota have it worse then us up in Manitoba but by some truly creepy miracle, we've skipped our annual end of March blizzard and we can see more grass and mud then we can snow!

Looks like the good slow melt is going to prevent us from the catastrophic flood we all thought was coming - just semi catastrophic!

I'm always looking for an excuse to drive, I should come down and say hi to you guys! :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Only if you bring Smarties.  We don't have Nestle Smarties. Ours are these almost tasteless chalky candies that I am not a fan of. My friend's family lives in Canada and when he goes up, I make him bring me some back. He brought me a big bag last time..it was gone the next day.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHA, really?! That's awesome, people are ALWAYS talking about things you can only get in the States, I love it when there's SOMETHING people want from Canada :lol: We're so behind, we never catch onto things until the States have been doing it for at least 6 months!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hahaha. Sounds like North Dakota. Oh? Oh skinny jeans are in style? Oh..that started 8 months ago? Oh well, my calves are huge and my thighs tiny, so I can't wear them anyway. 

We don't have ketchup chips either. Apparently that's shocking to Canadians. Like a week ago, a kid slipped and punctured his shin on part of the wall (I work at a pool in a hotel). This lady happened to be a nurse right next to him and quickly got pressure on it with her towel. After getting anything else we needed from the first aid kit and calling 911 (he needed stitches really badly), I was talking to him because he was obviously freaking out and he was only 7. They were all from Manitoba, so I made him tell me about it so he wouldn't think about his leg. I told him I was jealous that he could eat smarties whenever. The nurse lady was shocked that we don't have them and asked about ketchup chips. I told her I don't like those much anyway.

I should say we _do_ have smarties, but the only place I've seen them in the States was at a Walgreens in Florida while we were on vacation. And even then it was the little hexagonal tube. le sigh.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh man, I love ketchup chips.

We had a raffle thing at work for charity, and a friend in our group went to Fargo and bought $100 worth of "Only in the USA" merchandise. It's unreal how many things you guys have that we don't - like we don't have vanilla coke or cherry Dr. Pepper or whatever it is, I can't even remember, LOL.

I went to Grand Forks a few years back and I started talking to someone at McDonalds and apparently you guys are disgusted that we use vinegar as a food product? :lol: I don't personally, but most people use vinegar on their french fries!

Sorry ND_Appy, totally robbed your post!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bahaha. I'm pretty sure anyone who comes in here anymore will just be like .

Yuck yuck yuck. You guys can have the vanilla coke and cherry Dr. Pepper. ick. But come to Fargo. ND lives about an hour and half away, I want to say and I live in Moorhead for school. But leave your vinegar at home. I am not a fan of vinegar, which is why I don't like ketchup chips. They remind me of barbeque chips and salt and vinegar chips combined.

I learned a few years ago that eating french fries with white gravy is apparently a Canadian thing. Someone told me that and said I was weird for it. I was like, "Um. No. It's _delicious_. You have no idea what you're talking about and I was raised this way."


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What is white gravy? I've seen varying shades of gravy, but it's always just gravy.

I'd say poutine is much more a Canadian thing. :lol: We have an inability to have gravy on our friends unless cheese curds are melting in between.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mmm. White gravy is the thick gray one. The kind used on like biscuits and gravy. But apparentlyyyy you guys use the brown stuff on poutine. 

Do you guys still have mint Sprite? I remember having that when I was up there one time. Tasted like carbonated mouthwash.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

OH yeah, we use that kind of gravy usually moreso for like, turkey dinners and stuff. Yeah, we usually use the nice thin cheap salty gravy on fries. I personally prefer the thick stuff, but I don't much like gravy period (I hate salt).


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I hateee the runny brown gravy, but I love the thick, white gravy. 

I like how this thread started about snow and has now led to different types of gravy and their uses. Bahahaha.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

LOL, the brown stuff is basically fake package gravy while the thick stuff tends to be REAL gravy.

Nd_Appy, if we've kind of run away with your thread, maybe a moderator can split this off into a more appropriate section?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, your horses look to be extremely happy in the icy muddy pooey muck - ha! Bet you can't wait to get that round pen in!!!

All the best!

ETA: Just did a double take. Saw all the posts about gravy and was like 'what the...?' For what it is worth, white gravy is vile stuff and turns my stomach. Beef gravy on hot potato chips - YUMMMMM!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

MM No worries! Lol I was reading them laughing. Thread drift fairy strikes again!


What's hilarious is I have family out in California... Actually I'm from there. We go out there about every other year. i remember in High school going out there and getting a bunch of clothes that were in fashion there and coming back here and wearing them... Got called a skank and all kinds of others things. Funny thing about that? 6-8 months later every other girl was dressing like that. :rofl:


I've only been to Canada once. Just did it because we can and it was before the passports were needed. Golden Horse (from here) is from Canada and has stopped by and visited me.  So I am totally up for more visitors!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sarahver - I can't wait for the brown puddles of death to be gone. I know it is going to get worse before it gets better though. :/


----------

